# Converting/Migrating Basic phone for BSNL cheaper broadband Plan, Help Needed!



## rajivkumar3000 (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi all, I have a BSNL Landline Basic phone connection. I currently use Dial-up connection. I'm going to get a BSNL Broadband connection. But Hear are few doubts:

1. I'm confused between the plan selection. I like the plan '*BB Home COMBO UL 750*' instead of '*BB Home UL 750*'. 'BB Home *Combo* UL 750' is cheaper because you don't have to pay the monthly phone rentals. (for your kind information I don't make even a one call from my BSNL landline. It's just lying idle on the table), As my problem is that I already have the landline connection, So, can I get my existing phone plan (*GENERAL-URBAN-LT-30000*) converted/migrated to 'BB Home *COMBO* UL 750'. please clarify. If that's not possible I'll take the '_BB Home UL 499_' plan, because I can't pay Rs. 750+telephone rentals. If I get changed to the 'BB Home COMBO UL 750' plan what will be the telephone pulse? will it be the same? If in future I get my broadband disconnected, will I get the same pulse for NetOne dial-up? (on my current phone it is- 450 seconds in day time & 900 seconds in the night and charge per pulse call is Rs. 1.20) AND Will the monthly rate be Rs. 120? 

2. Is 'BB Home Combo UL 750' plan according to "_OneIndia_ basic phone" plan???

3. I know how to connect the modem and phone line with the PC. For configuring modem & other trouble shooting I'll use search the net for help. So can I save Rs. 250/- (+service tax) *installation charges* or Will I still have to pay that amount to BSNL.

4. What will my Modem package/Broadband package etc. contain?

5. How will they provide me modem package? Should I go to BSNL office to collect it OR will they come to my home _(~remember~ I don't want to pay installation charges.)_

6. How will I get my *Broadband ID & Password*? Will they (BSNL guys) tell me over telephone? OR In written? OR In sealed envelope? OR by what mean?

7. Is *Portal ID* & Password different than broadband *User ID* & Password? If yes How would they provide it?

8. I don't have a Laptop so probably I'll be buying '*ADSL Basi*c' modem instead of Wifi Modem. So, going on the BSNL site shows '*Basic Type-B1*' has _1 Ethernet port & 1 USB port_ AND '*Basic Type-B2*' has _4 Ethernet ports & 1 USB port_. So, What is the difference between both of them? Which one is better? Which one should I buy? If anyone of you tried both of them, please clarify.

9. If I go for the "*ADSL WiFi Modem*", What is the difference between "*Type-W1*" And "*Type-W2*". (I think they both are priced at Rs. 1800)

10. I think their '*BB Home Rural Combo ULD 500*' is very appealing plan. But it is for rural areas. I live in a small town in Rajasthan. Am I in a rural area or not (as per the '_department of telecom_' guidelines)? BSNL local office/exchange is 2Km away from my home & SSA/District headquarter is located away 60Km. (in the main district city). My current basic phone landline bill shows plan "_GENERAL-URBAN-LT-30000_" & fixed rental is Rs. 120 per month.

11. So, What are guidelines/definitions of "*Rural*" as per 'department of telecom'?

12. If I'm allowed to avail the 'BB Home *COMBO* UL 750' plan, will my current telephone number be changed?

13. What will be total initial cost according to my plan? Do I have to pay that in advance or will it be included in my first bill?

14. In the application form there is a column for "*Choice for e-mail/user:*", Which has _four blank spaces_. Do I have to fill these fields OR can I make email IDs online later after taking the broadband connection? Is there any method for that? [According to "UL 750" plan they provide two E-mail IDs.]

15. In some forums I've come to know that sometimes BSNL guys give another plan, other that what we filled in the form, without even informing us!!! I've heard a incident that one guy applied for an unlimited plan but they allotted them a limited one!!! He downloaded a high volume of data and after a month he was shocked to see the exorbitant bill! Is there _any online provision to know what plan we got after getting the connection_? Most of the time BSNL workers at office are non-cooperative.

16. For which site will they give portal ID to check usage etc. (_BSNL Portal_ OR _BSNL Customer Care_ OR _Loading Portal..._ OR anything else).

Please help me in details. especially regarding first question. I want to convert my basic phone for 'BB Home *COMBO* UL 750' plan. Is that possible? paying Rs. 120+taxes extra per month is waste of money considering I'm not going to make voice calls.

Thanks in advance


----------



## rajivkumar3000 (Jul 17, 2011)

No replies yet!!!???


----------



## rajivkumar3000 (Jul 21, 2011)

*Please please reply somebody!!!!!!*


----------

